# shrimp substrate



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

In the sticky its recommended to use ada or netlea. But I can not find either of these on the online places I order stuff from. Im not in the GTA im in Kingston.

Could anyone give me names of other substrates that are the same idea/quality


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Red Sea Flora Base or maybe even Akadama if you have any bonsai stores around.

You'll probably see Fluval Shrimp Stratum suggested but I've never had great success with it but may try it again in the future.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just found the fluval one available online Fluval Shrimp Substrate 

I was reading a thread that was posted when it first came out, I am wondering what the long term results are with it, the short term reviews were very good with this product.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

what type of shrimp will you be keeping?

in my experience, fluval shrimp stratum works okay for neocaridina (akadama works MUCH better) and netlea works great for caridina.

i hear that ADA amazonia works great for caridina too which you can order from angelfins.ca


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

probably stuff like CRS


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> probably stuff like CRS


so caridina then. i would go with netlea. aquainspiration carries it. try contacting them and see if they will ship.

or you could order ADA from angelfins.ca


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Fluval Shrimp Stratum should work ok.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe angelfins ships ADA, and give AI a call to see if they're willing to ship you some Netlea. Their website has the products listed http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductlisttype.asp?PNAME=SS&PTYPE=Aqua%20Soil


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its better if u can get akadama most of all its cheap, no ammonia on it. Just select the largest grain size so the baby shrimps can hide.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> its better if u can get akadama most of all its cheap, no ammonia on it. Just select the largest grain size so the baby shrimps can hide.


I agree. I'll be switching to akadama going forward.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> I agree. I'll be switching to akadama going forward.


Akadama isn't really much cheaper, a 14L bag is about $50, and a bag of ADA or Netlea (10L?) about $40. It depends on what shrimps you're getting. For neos you can use anything that's not harmful to shrimps (sans heavy metal), for caridinas (CRS/CBS/TBs) you better use the right thing especially if you're just starting. These active substrates are NOT necessary, just make better initial experience. Once you're more experienced, you can go innovative from there such as half/full bare bottom.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> Akadama isn't really much cheaper, a 14L bag is about $50, and a bag of ADA or Netlea (10L?) about $40. It depends on what shrimps you're getting. For neos you can use anything that's not harmful to shrimps (sans heavy metal), for caridinas (CRS/CBS/TBs) you better use the right thing especially if you're just starting. These active substrates are NOT necessary, just make better initial experience. Once you're more experienced, you can go innovative from there such as half/full bare bottom.


well just in kims nature they sell it for 50$ but other stores sells it much cheaper or online. I find out the the bigger the grains the better so the baby shrimps can hide and eat the food without the bother of the adults.


----------

